# how rare????



## nick84 (Sep 29, 2008)

i currently have an TA04-ss and tomorrow i will be recieving an OFNA electric Z10. im wondering which is more rarer? and another thing can you put the parts from the nitro Z10 onto the electric Z10?


----------



## pennyliner (Aug 26, 2005)

The electric z10 was a rare bird. I have one, but it sits on a shelf because I had problems finding parts for it. The nitro z10 suspension parts shouls fit, but chassis parts are different due to obvious power plant changes. The rear arm mounts were a weak point. Mine snaped off from a minor impact to the rear from an overzealous racer, although I was racing against all nitro cars. 6 cell, stock motor and handing out a thrashing. 

I enjoyed the car very much, and might refit it for some vintage trans am racing. I still have the manual if your's comes up missing, I could get you a copy one way or another. Drop me a line if you need it. [email protected]

Good luck,

Brad


----------



## nick84 (Sep 29, 2008)

pennyliner said:


> The electric z10 was a rare bird. I have one, but it sits on a shelf because I had problems finding parts for it. The nitro z10 suspension parts shouls fit, but chassis parts are different due to obvious power plant changes. The rear arm mounts were a weak point. Mine snaped off from a minor impact to the rear from an overzealous racer, although I was racing against all nitro cars. 6 cell, stock motor and handing out a thrashing.
> 
> I enjoyed the car very much, and might refit it for some vintage trans am racing. I still have the manual if your's comes up missing, I could get you a copy one way or another. Drop me a line if you need it. [email protected]
> 
> ...


ok thanks, i will let you know tomorrow if i need the manual. but i will also post pics so you all can see what all i got!


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

I have what I believe is an Ofna Z-10 MKII. I got it in a deal for several cars and equipment, but have never been able to find out much about it. It has a broken rear suspension arm, but I have not been able to determine if they are unique to this car, or are the same as Z-10 arms. A search turned up very little, but I did find the below picture from a 'for sale' post from on another site from back in 2000.









If this helps at all, let me know. I can take some pics of my dissasembled car and parts if that would help in identifying anything.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

The car is almost a yokomo yr-4 copy. The version you have a picture of is the newer model, but the original Z10 was fairly popular. It was actually a pretty fast car, especially if you used yok caster blocks, as the stock ones have like 10* caster or something crazy.


try calling this hobby shop-the owner used to race the car. It's possible he has some NOS stuff.
http://www.dunelandhobbies.com/
(219) 763-1610


----------

